
Nuclear scientist predicts China could be using fusion power in 50 years - SirLJ
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/13/nuclear-scientist-predicts-china-could-be-using-fusion-power-in-50-years.html
======
blackflame7000
Well damn they must be almost done then. /s

